# dose 240sx r200 cairer fit in the long nose r200



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

i try to swap the cairer out of a q45 r200 into my diff but the cairer is 1/4" to wide is there any ether lsd's that fit


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

88 turbos already came with an LSD.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

yes your right but i bought an 88 clone and it has an open diff and the 88t diff is like 8 bills
used if i had that kind of money i'd buy a 2way cluch i payed $150 for the q45 diff 
but i don't have a clue as to find haft shafts that will cross between my hubs and the carer


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

For $800, you can get a new LSD. I have no idea where you're getting $800 for a used one. They're usually around $100 or so from a u-pull-it.


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

i'v been looking for 7months at every you pull it with in 150 miles of me and no luck if you 
get one ill give you $200 for it


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

and I'd be shipping this where?


----------



## farvaszx6r (Sep 2, 2006)

sacramento ca


----------

